# Wedding present ideas



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Hope you can help me as we are stuck on what to buy a work collegue for a wedding present.  She is heavily into 50s stuff, especially the music and gardening.  We are trying to think of something original and special from her collegues.  Has anyone any ideas

Thanks in advance!

Hugs 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just found these 
http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/nostalgic-gifts/coins-from-the-1950s.htm

Also on the same site
http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/wedding-presents/wedding-gifts.htm

/links

Reasonable prices too ;')


----------

